# Stair refinishing jig



## dscherm (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm using polyurethane to refinish my stairs, so do not want to have to wait a full day before using the staircase. Therefore, the jig in the photo. 

Basically it allows me to work on 2 treads at a time. 

After each coat of poly I place the jig on the stairs and the false treads cover the newly finished treads 2 & 3. The stringers rest on treads 1 and 4. It's made of 3/4 inch Fir GIS sheathing and cost me less than $10 and 2 hours to make. I used a rafter square to transfer the rise and run to the stringers. The false treads are only 1 inch higher than the real treads so not too hard to navigate.

In hindsight I would have let the tread into the stringer at the front a bit; I ended up using 2 inch L brackets underneath to support the weight, as the treads are fastened under the stringer with screws only.

Anyway the whole unit weighs less than 25 pounds and is making it easy to refinish the stairs at a leisurely pace.

David S.
Halifax


----------

